# rabbit wet under eye



## alanf (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone had this my rabbits fur under eye is wet had a good look and it doesnt look as though its coming from his eye have bathed it any idears


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

rUNNY EYES CAN BE A SIGH OF BAD TEETH SOME TIMES AS WELL AS RUNNY NOSES.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I would get it checked if I where you. It's better to be safe than sorry


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

do u use sawdust or wood shavings in his hutch??
some rabbits are sensitive to the dust, and it could be irritating his eyes. charley had this, so we changed the stuff in his litter tray to recycled paper based cat litter


----------



## alanf (Feb 6, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> do u use sawdust or wood shavings in his hutch??
> some rabbits are sensitive to the dust, and it could be irritating his eyes. charley had this, so we changed the stuff in his litter tray to recycled paper based cat litter


it doesnt look like his eye is running thats whats puzzling


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmmmmm when in doubt, a trip to the vets is always best.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hiya
is the bunny young? if so i recently had a call from 1 of my kits new owners saying that the fur under the eye was wet as if coming from the eye, i told her to go vet and get her checked out.
the vet said the tear ducts were just developing properly and they water as they do, but do ring the vets and check just in case.


----------



## alanf (Feb 6, 2009)

It could be this reason i found him earlier asleep under his leaking water bottle i hope so


----------

